# Relationship between foreman and superintendent?



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

I was curious to what the relationship between foreman and sup is? Do they typically talk daily? What do they talk about? Do they talk about things like employee performance on a daily basis?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

are you worried about your performance?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

henderson14 said:


> I was curious to what the relationship between foreman and sup is? Do they typically talk daily? What do they talk about? Do they talk about things like employee performance on a daily basis?


Yes they do and a good foreman will know who's good and who to fire.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Depends on the size of the job. On a larger job there are so many submittals, RFIs and scheduling that they probably have little time to worry about each individules job performance. The foremen would handle that on his own, although if there was a bad apple on the job I am sure the super would know about it. 

A smaller job and you might not even see the super for weeks, as long as everything is going well. 

Our local is small enough that everyone's reputation precedes them anyway.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Communication between supers and foremen depends on the size of the job. I've been on plenty of smaller sites that totally didn't need a super there every day but it was company policy. Sometimes these jobs got the younger "working supers" who still worked with the the tools. Bigger jobs require more communication between everybody in the hierarchy. My old superintendents liked to lay work out for the week and then disappear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

If you are a slacker you will be on the radar. If you're a super star you will probably rise up the ladder quickly.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

So what Nac's trying to say is, if you're asking questions like these, you're probably on the radar.:whistling2:


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Cow said:


> So what Nac's trying to say is, if you're asking questions like these, you're probably on the radar.:whistling2:


Offfff the radar


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The shop superintendent is usually the bull in charge of the labor and the productivity of the journeyman and the placement of labor.
The super is the guy to make happy.
He works behind the scenes and will advise project managers who the best fit is for his project.
If we were looking at a military structure, the superintendent is much like a Sergeant Major. Project managers are more like officers. Smaller projects will have a lieutenant, big jobs will have a General.
I can see where a general foreman on a job would be at least a Gunnery Seargent or Masster Seargent.
A foremen is the most entry level person responsible for his small crew ant its producitvity and logistics. A foreman can answer to either a GF or project manager. The shop super will move people in and out of projects with input from the project managers.


----------

